# Marschner's "Der Vampyr" on DVD?



## crumpybumpy (May 22, 2016)

Is Marschner's Der Vampyr (1828) on DVD? I just learned about it when reading Deryck Cooke's 
"I Saw the World End: A Study of Wagner's Ring" where he mentioned it. I've read there have been modern adaptations in English, a soap opera version, and some that spoof on modern vampire stories but I'm looking for a traditional production faithful to the original libretto.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

As far as I know only bootlegs.


----------



## crumpybumpy (May 22, 2016)

Pugg said:


> As far as I know only bootlegs.


 How does one go about finding such a copy? I really want to see this opera!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

crumpybumpy said:


> How does one go about finding such a copy? I really want to see this opera!


Use Google perhaps


----------



## crumpybumpy (May 22, 2016)

I don't see any  I found a german and English translation of the libretto and an audio CD of it on Amazon, so I guess that will have to suffice for now. The story in the Cooke book was that Wagner was conducting it when he was in his 20's and there was 1 aria that one of the singers was not happy with the ending of, so Wagner inserted a new ending that was one of his first uses of his leitmotifs...but then I read that most productions rarely use the "Wagner Insert" version of that aria.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I h ave the studio recording on Capriccio with the orchestra & chorus of the Cologne radio led by Helmut Froschauer . One of the smaller roles is sung by the young Jonas Kaufmann before he became a tenor superstar . I don't know if it's still available, but it's worth looking for . There was a recent production in Vienna, just several months ago, not by the Staatsoper, I believe .


----------

